# Sand Art in a Bottle, Very Cool and Interesting Video



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

Very cool and interesting video of sand art in a bottle...


----------



## Ina (Jul 28, 2014)

I remember buying kits for our Cub Scouts way back in the '70. Most ended up a big mess, but we had a few with the patience to make some pretty awesome gifts for mom and dad. :thumbsup1:


----------

